
Ask HN: Tech blog – Why to do it and what to write about? - __bee
Hi,
I am trying to build a technical blog, and I would like to know what do people expect and what write about. Do I need to share experiments ?. I am a backend engineer with focus on Data engineering. Do you have any recommendations, or examples ?
======
fiftyacorn
I think it comes down to what you want to achieve

I have a tech blog as my tech notebook. After years of loosing notebooks Ive
found a blog the best solution to this.

So when I solve a problem I will write it up and then if its useful to others
then fine

------
amirathi
Keep it simple. Just write about things that you find interesting. It could be
a new library/tool/framework that you used/built or how you solved a
particular problem. What you genuinely find interesting is likely to be useful
for other developers as well. E.g. I maintain this blog:
[https://blog.amirathi.com/](https://blog.amirathi.com/)

------
taprun
Building a technical blog answers the question "How?" I think you want to
focus on "Why?" What is it that you want to achieve? Do you want to become
famous, become seen by a group as an expert, make money? Think about the
"Why?" and the "What?" should become a bit more obvious.

